# Looking for D&D game in greater Sacramento area



## Gheroen (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,

I am a 26 year-old gamer looking for a D&D v3.5 game in the Sacramento area that meets anytime Mondays-Thursdays.  I live in Woodland, CA, and I am willing to drive up to an hour to a game.  I have been playing D&D since 2nd edition, but I am most familiar with the 3.5 rules.  I enjoy playing in any campaign setting; however, my favorite is Eberron.  Please send me a message if you believe I would be a good addition to your game or if you have any questions.


----------



## RangerJim (Oct 31, 2006)

Gheroen,

I live in Winters.

We're neighbors.

I am running a d20 Modern Year of the Zombie game every other Friday in Vacaville.  But it looks like you are not available on Fridays.

If you change your mind, let me know.

I was also in a group that plays D&D 3.5 in Davis. They are currently, not playing D&D, but some other game. But may return to D&D in a while. I could hook you up.

-RangerJim


----------



## Gheroen (Oct 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm not available on Fridays.  If your group in Davis starts up a D&D game, however, please let me know.  I'd be interested.


----------



## RangerJim (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a Yahoo Group for Gamers in the Vacaville area:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/gk-roleplayers/

If you post there you will reach people in Sac, Davis, Fairfield, Woodland, etc...

-RangerJim


----------



## Gheroen (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

